# Ich



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

My fish had ich, but now it's gone. I didn't use any medication to treat it. I'd like to get more fish. Is it possible for the ich to be around even though the fish have no symptoms? Maybe they built up a resistance to it?

Martin


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've read online that ich is always in your tank.

http://www.fishforever.co.uk/ich.html

http://www.nunnie.com/ick.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ich will always be around. Similar to the cold virus and herpes simplex I (if you've ever had a cold sore) that we all carry. All it takes is stress to depress the immune system and it will rear it's ugly head.

JM2C


----------

